# FSA Team Issue Carbon Pro Porn...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

44/32/22 175mm ISIS Spline:


















My ISIUS Carbon Pro 175mm with Extralite 44/32/22 OctaRamp rings and FRM Chain bolts weighs in at 555g and 548g with the Boone 44T & 32T Ti rings.

Regular Carbon Pros with FSA hardware and rings are around 590g
Not much of a weight savings but they look sweet. 
Also the price has come down on these as well.

Might be my next cranks or the new RF. Rumor is FSA will have something in the way of intergrated soon also! That is what I want. TEAM Carbon Pro with the intergrated BB  .


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

DB, those look sweet, but is there a reliable Issis bottom bracket on the market that doesn't weigh a ton. I haven't seen or heard of any improvements on the Issis standard, isn't that why Race Face is building an outboard bearing setup ala XTR/XT and their predecessors?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Well I have had great luck on my FSA Platinum Pro Ti ISIS BB*

Also my FRM was pretty decent and on the wife's ride. The new Pazzaz looks promising only because the beraings are cheap to replace. Don't know the life yet.

RF might have jumped for the following reasons:

ISIS is not that reliable
Marketing to compete with Shimano and show them they can make a beter more reliable crank.
Who knows!
Any ways time will tell if the new RF desgin is better than Shimano's XTR which is having bearing issues too. Also is ISIS that bad? Sure we get post here, but who many ISIS users are happy and don't post on MTBR? How many bikes have a ISIS BB and NEVER have issues? I wonder if any shops can chime in on this. LBS says they are not seeeing tht many problems here with ISIS. The trails are also really wet around here during the simmer time and you can ride through brackish (salt and fresh water) water at times.

So far the FSA Platinum Pro Ti is going very strong and smooth. 2nd generation one.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> So far the FSA Platinum Pro Ti is going very strong and smooth. 2nd generation one.


a little over 1 year on platinum pro ti's and I'm on numero 5.

The platinum pro ti's are lasting me longer these days being that I bought a road bike and spend about half my time on it. 

Other isis bb's... truvative 1st generation - 1 month. warranty replacement also lasted 1 month.
raceface prodigy - 1.5 years no problem. I got a different bike with a different size bb. That's when I went with the fsa.


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

*New FSA stuff*



DIRT BOY said:


> 44/32/22 175mm ISIS Spline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FSA has a superlight road crankset called - I think - the Superlight. Any possibility they might make a mountain version? The perfect crankset for me is an FSA mountain version of their Superlight road crankset in a 94 BCD 2x9 format compatible with a new ISIS standard that uses oversized outboard bearings. We can only dream.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fsa Bb*

My FSA Platinum Pro Ti is on it's last days after a little bit more than a year of stress. Better than the RF Signature Ti that lasted only 3 weeks.
Now I wonder what will be my best bet on ISIS BB.


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> 44/32/22 175mm ISIS Spline:
> 
> My ISIUS Carbon Pro 175mm with Extralite 44/32/22 OctaRamp rings and FRM Chain bolts weighs in at 555g and 548g with the Boone 44T & 32T Ti rings.
> 
> ...


Can you weigh just the arms for us?
Are they available without chainrings, or only as a complete crankset still?


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*IRD typhoon*



doccoraje said:


> My FSA Platinum Pro Ti is on it's last days after a little bit more than a year of stress. Better than the RF Signature Ti that lasted only 3 weeks.
> Now I wonder what will be my best bet on ISIS BB.


Too bad their outboard bearing "ISIS" won't be compatible with other ISIS crankarms. That would be perfect...
I wonder how long these road cranks will last on a mountain bike?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Only as a crankset...*

Just sell the rings 



VT Mike said:


> Can you weigh just the arms for us?
> Are they available without chainrings, or only as a complete crankset still?


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*Please refresh my memory why one would use 110/74 instead of 104/64*

I am getting a set of the Team Issued FSA cranks and trying to decide between each size. I have always used compact cranks and will probably order the same. Why do they make both and is there advantage of one over the other?

KMan



DIRT BOY said:


> 44/32/22 175mm ISIS Spline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

KMan said:


> I am getting a set of the Team Issued FSA cranks and trying to decide between each size. I have always used compact cranks and will probably order the same. Why do they make both and is there advantage of one over the other?
> 
> KMan


110/74mm is 5-arm standard, which is typically 46/34/24.
104/64mm is 4-arm compact, which is typically 44/32/22.

Which you choose depends on your drivetrain configuration, rear cogset, etc.

Personally, I've always used 110/74mm, but am contemplating going 104/64mm.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*The TEAM ISSUE only comes 104/64 BCD*

The regular Carbon Pros come in both sizes, but not the Team Issue.



KMan said:


> I am getting a set of the Team Issued FSA cranks and trying to decide between each size. I have always used compact cranks and will probably order the same. Why do they make both and is there advantage of one over the other?
> 
> KMan


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*You are correct*

I just checked the FSA parts list and Team is compact only.
Makes life just a bit easier 

Thanks
KMan



DIRT BOY said:


> The regular Carbon Pros come in both sizes, but not the Team Issue.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Kman, it's not compact brotha. It's 4Bolt...
110/94/104

I personally like the Pro better than the team, the red doesn't sit well IMHO.
And, ey, if anyone wants to get their hands on a PRO 110 hurry up, they're running out.

Too bad I missed that super deal at Universal. 180$ for the set. Yowsers.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*Team issued are 104/64.....*

From FSA:
Patented Carbon composite crank arms One-piece crankarm/spider
Precision CNC machined 7075/T6 chainrings, ramped and pinned for perfect shifting
104/64 BCD
44x32x22 teeth
Four-arm spider
Lengths: 170, 175mm
7075 Torx T-30 alloy chainring bolts
Q-Factor: 168mm



donkekus said:


> Kman, it's not compact brotha. It's 4Bolt...
> 110/94/104
> 
> I personally like the Pro better than the team, the red doesn't sit well IMHO.
> ...


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

As a comparison, my FSA Carbon Pros (5-arm, standard (110/74) with 46/34/24 rings) weighs 617g/set....so, about 42g/set heavier than the new Teams.


----------



## Spanky Malone (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

1speed_Mike said:


> As a comparison, my FSA Carbon Pros (5-arm, standard (110/74) with 46/34/24 rings) weighs 617g/set....so, about 42g/set heavier than the new Teams.


I just like those better! Simpler. How they holding up for you Mikey? We will have to duel (figuratively), mine are going on a Moots and yours are on a Seven, right? The full Ti/Carbon slurry.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

donkekus said:


> I just like those better! Simpler. How they holding up for you Mikey? We will have to duel (figuratively), mine are going on a Moots and yours are on a Seven, right? The full Ti/Carbon slurry.


I haven't mounted them yet. But, I have another set of FSA Carbon Pros ISIS arms on my Seven singlespeed and they've taken a beating after a season's worth of training and racing. Excellent cranks! The ends have taken their fair share of rock/root hits and looked scuffed, but a quick wipe-down with some Lemon Pledge brings back the shine.

The geared FSA set is going to be used on my new Grey Ti frame (hardtail or softail?) which I'll be using for the TransRockies.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

1speed_Mike said:


> I haven't mounted them yet. But, I have another set of FSA Carbon Pros ISIS arms on my Seven singlespeed and they've taken a beating after a season's worth of training and racing. Excellent cranks! The ends have taken their fair share of rock/root hits and looked scuffed, but a quick wipe-down with some Lemon Pledge brings back the shine.
> 
> The geared FSA set is going to be used on my new Grey Ti frame (hardtail or softail?) which I'll be using for the TransRockies.


Hardtail.  Still want to get rid of that Morati fork?


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

donkekus said:


> Hardtail.  Still want to get rid of that Morati fork?


Actually, I'm seriously considering the softtail. It's only 225g heavier and has 30mm of travel to help take-off the edge.










Yep, I'd like to get rid of the Morati...if the price was right


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

1speed_Mike said:


> Actually, I'm seriously considering the softtail. It's only 225g heavier and has 30mm of travel to help take-off the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Bob Barker... let me begin the line...
I sure there are hounds already sniffing and jumping in front of me for the fork.
Any pics of it's present state?
Maybe we should PM?
And, what;s the 'right' price?


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

*Extralite Rings?*

Mmmm porn!!!

Anyways I do have a question, that DirtBoy or someone else may be able to answer...

Do the 4arm Crabon Pro's and The Team Issue model use the same rings, or are the Team Issue's rings also lighter as aposed to just lighter crank arms?... Would the Extralite Octaramp rings make that much difference in weight (about 40g)? If my math is correct (provided the Team's and Pros use the same rings) The Octaramp rings would bring the crankset down to 540/535g; thats pretty damn light.

Also DirtBoy have you got any pics of your Pros witht the Octaramp rings? What the Extralite rings wear like, I'd hate to have to import them every few months (An expencive excersize here in Australia) 

Thanx
-Cul
*Starts counting pennies*


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*The rings are the same.*

Yes, the OctaRamp rimgs from Extralite will fit perfect with the 44/32/22T set=up. They shift well and have been doing great as far as wear.

Here is a pic:


----------



## Kspr (Mar 4, 2004)

VT Mike said:


> Can you weigh just the arms for us?
> Are they available without chainrings, or only as a complete crankset still?


I've got the Carbon Pro Team Issue crank. Arms alone are 416 gms... Anders (yes, that Anders  ) has a pic of them on a scale. It'll be on The Machinist website when he gets 'round to it...


----------



## atbcrash (Jan 23, 2004)

*Team issie arms....*



DIRT BOY said:


> Yes, the OctaRamp rimgs from Extralite will fit perfect with the 44/32/22T set=up. They shift well and have been doing great as far as wear.
> 
> Here is a pic:


Can you just get me the Arms for the FSA Team Issue? I just got the extralite rings from you. Also, how much to the chain ring bolts weigh that come with the FSA cranks? Should I go out and buy a light weight set of chain ring bolts? Thanks


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

atbcrash said:


> Can you just get me the Arms for the FSA Team Issue? I just got the extralite rings from you. Also, how much to the chain ring bolts weigh that come with the FSA cranks? Should I go out and buy a light weight set of chain ring bolts? Thanks


read the whole thread. I already asked that, and Dirt Boy already answered it.


----------

